# For a limited time only....RIP Billy Mayes



## Kayleigh7 (Jun 29, 2009)

Feel kinda bad that nobody has mentioned Billy Mayes' death on here. Figured what the hell..I'll do it.


----------



## Baron (Jun 29, 2009)

Kayleigh7 said:


> Feel kinda bad that nobody has mentioned Billy Mayes' death on here. Figured what the hell..I'll do it.


 Do you have any idea what you're starting?

:read:


----------



## Kayleigh7 (Jun 29, 2009)

:lone: hehe..yep!


----------



## Foxee (Jun 29, 2009)

I didn't realize he was a Pittsburgh native till now. Shoulda figured.


----------



## Kayleigh7 (Jun 29, 2009)

Even though he was annoying as hell..it's still kind of sad.


----------



## PSFoster (Jun 29, 2009)

Should we have a moment of silence or a moment of shouting?


----------



## Foxee (Jun 29, 2009)

Shouting of course, at least the trial size. After that it's only $19.99!

(yes, this made no sense, it's ok...sleep deprivation does that)


----------



## Zuiun (Jun 29, 2009)

Kayleigh7 said:


> Even though he was annoying as hell..it's still kind of sad.


 
In a weird way, I kind of respected the guy.  He knew exactly what he was and didn't take his "fame" too seriously.  Plus, his show Pitchmen was pretty awesome.  After seeing all of the insane stuff they actually sell on TV, it was great to see the stuff they rejected!  ha!


----------



## Battlemage (Jun 29, 2009)

Can't believe people aren't rushing here to flame and cuss one another.  Why is this site losing people again?
-
RIP.


----------



## Robosquad (Jun 29, 2009)

I FELT LIKE THROWING UP WHEN I HEARD ABOUT BILLY MAYS. THE MAN WAS LIKE MY ELVIS.

I was talking about this at a friend's house last night. We were surprised he didn't die of a burst artery in his neck or something.


----------



## Kayleigh7 (Jun 30, 2009)

who's flaming and cussing?

I often wondered if he was like that in bed with his wife....*shudder*


----------



## Zuiun (Jun 30, 2009)

Kayleigh7 said:


> I often wondered if he was like that in bed with his wife....*shudder*


 
"BUT WAIT! THERE'S MORE!!!!"

Funniest mental image ever. (And oddly enough, exactly tied for most disturbing mental image, too...)


----------



## Kayleigh7 (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks..I try.


----------



## ODaly (Dec 19, 2010)

...and a year and a half later, he's still selling you things.

*puts Necronomicon back on shelf*


----------



## Nick (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## ODaly (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes I know. After watching him try to sell me some power tools the other night, I couldn't resist.


----------



## garza (Dec 21, 2010)

Who was he? Never heard of the chap, and I'm supposed to know everything. That's what my agent used to tell people anyway.


----------



## ODaly (Dec 21, 2010)

He was the leading infomercial host in America until he died in June of '09. He's done so many commercials that he's still on the air, selling away.


----------



## garza (Dec 21, 2010)

But I live in America and I never heard of him.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Dec 21, 2010)

garza said:


> But I live in America and I never heard of him.



Estados Unidos, tú viejo, clever bastard.


----------



## garza (Dec 21, 2010)

Gosh, that's the nicest thing anyone's said to me all day.


----------



## KangTheMad (Dec 22, 2010)

garza said:


> But I live in America and I never heard of him.



He did a lot of ESPN360 ads. He's like the shamwow guy, without the creepy.


----------



## garza (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay, that will be nice to know once you explain 'ESPN360' and 'shamwow guy', with or without creepy.


----------



## KangTheMad (Dec 22, 2010)

ESPN360 is a version of ESPN (sports network) that you can watch on your computer. Billy Mays ESPN360

Shamwow guy is another infomercial guy made famous by his advertising of the Shamwow!. He was later arrested and jailed for beating up a hooker.


----------



## garza (Dec 22, 2010)

So was the Shamwow different form  a Realwow? You have to have a bit of patience. I've not been a regular watcher of tv since 1957. Over the years I've written more television than I've wathced. Television is, which I presume, where all these wonderful people live or have lived, am I right about that?


----------

